# Giving the KF a "phone number?"



## spetrarca (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi all,

Happy KF owner running a CM9 based ROM here. I have Verizon FIOS at home, and would like to be able to use my tablet to run the android FIOS Remote app, however it requires a phone number as part of the set up process. This being a tablet and not a phone, it doesn't recognize any sort of phone number defined. Is there a way I can spoof it into thinking it has a phone number of my choosing, or is that something that's just not possible on a non cellular device?

Thanks!


----------



## mattv (Apr 11, 2012)

throw GrooveIP on it and tie it to your google voice account. It will be able to take calls and send/receive text messages. GrooveIP costs a couple dollars, works well.


----------



## spetrarca (Nov 15, 2011)

mattv said:


> throw GrooveIP on it and tie it to your google voice account. It will be able to take calls and send/receive text messages. GrooveIP costs a couple dollars, works well.


I'm not actually trying to make calls on it, though. During the FIOS Mobile Remote set up, it asks for my phone number. When I put in my phone number it checks it against...something?? and says that it is not the correct number for my device. Would GrooveIP alleviate that issue?


----------



## D8nkE (Feb 21, 2012)

I would like to know this as well. Wierd that it requires a phone number in the first place.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Fios? Wouldn't that be your home phone #?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## spetrarca (Nov 15, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> Fios? Wouldn't that be your home phone #?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


No, it checks it against the phone number of your device. I had thought the same thing the first time I set it up and it told me that the numbers I had entered did not match the phone number of my device. Once I used my cell number, it started playing nice.

Not so much on the KF. Oh well.


----------



## shrty4luv (Jul 29, 2011)

i used groove ip and google voice and that work,just had to sign into my gmail account...


----------



## dest (Oct 14, 2011)

There is a thread on XDA about creating a fake IMEI. That might work to resolve this problem as well



> *Why do I want this?*
> Some apps do not work properly without an IMEI. The example app that I ran into is the XDA free application. Without an IMEI, the XDA app crashes when logging in. I believe it may also affect Terminal Emulator, causing it to force close on launch. The Kindle Fire, at least when running CM7 (not sure about stock), does not have an IMEI built in. Test yours by typing "*#06#" in the dialer.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1436486


----------

